# Server ARRIVED! Fa's return right around the corner.



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2005)

Gushi has FA's server. There has been some additional hardware ordered for it to improve its cooling. We're getting ready to jack the system in and get up and running. He will be making tweaks to the OS and security of the server to help ensure long term reliability.

And that's all the news that's fit to print.


----------



## Suule (Nov 7, 2005)

<DR FRANKENSTEIN> LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! LIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE! GIVE ME MORE POWER IGOR! LIIIIIIIIIIVVVVEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! HAHA! IT'S ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE!


----------



## Nobod3 (Nov 8, 2005)

*AHHHHHHHHH! Monster~!*

Damn it, now we have to stop another monster running a muck in the city, re-kill it, and then kill the damn creator. Oh, wait, you were talking about FA coming back up. Hmm... We may have to kill that until the beta is up...I call the pitch fork (lit on fire with some hay! You know you wished you called it first!)


----------



## Tikara (Nov 9, 2005)

YEAH!!!! Thanks for posting!!!!!! *really freaking happy*


----------



## riccusio (Nov 9, 2005)

So what is going to happen with the forums? I noticed the the beta has been connected to this forum and I was wondering if it was going to stay that way or if you were going to try and bring back the other set of forums.


----------



## Nobod3 (Nov 9, 2005)

I think we should just combined forum accounts with the beta...then I can take over everything...


----------



## TORA (Nov 9, 2005)

That would be nice.


----------



## Neonflash (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: AHHHHHHHHH! Monster~!*



			
				Nobod3 said:
			
		

> Damn it, now we have to stop another monster running a muck in the city, re-kill it, and then kill the damn creator. Oh, wait, you were talking about FA coming back up. Hmm... We may have to kill that until the beta is up...I call the pitch fork (lit on fire with some hay! You know you wished you called it first!)



I beat thee pitchfork with the ultimate weapon of doom *whips out something* Phear the power of the spork! it's not quite a spoon, it's not quite a fork, but by god it does both jobs just as good


----------



## Nobod3 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: AHHHHHHHHH! Monster~!*



			
				Neonflash said:
			
		

> Nobod3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you! *shakes fist* You're right, I can't beat the flaming pitch fork with a spork, but there is one thing that does beat the spork....a tough steak! BUM BUM BUM!


----------



## offthewall234 (Nov 19, 2005)

Mhhhhhh...Bum! 
http://www.deviantart.com/view/25429311/


----------



## Neonflash (Nov 21, 2005)

Now once it;s working we just need old accounts, art, n stuff uploaded


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 21, 2005)

Isitworkingyet?Isitworkingyet?Isitworkingyet?Isitworkingyet?Isitworkingyet?  :!:    :wink:


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Nov 21, 2005)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> Isitworkingyet?Isitworkingyet?Isitworkingyet?Isitworkingyet?Isitworkingyet?  :!:    :wink:



#Parental Voice# " Shut up, sit down, strap in and keep your trap shut! We'll get there when we %$@#ing get there!! "


----------



## Xax (Nov 21, 2005)

Don't _make_ me turn this webserver around!


----------



## Sisco (Nov 21, 2005)

Xax said:
			
		

> Don't _make_ me turn this webserver around!


could we pull over at the next service station I gotta pee like you wouldn't believe


----------



## MistressVixen (Nov 21, 2005)

Tikara said:
			
		

> YEAH!!!! Thanks for posting!!!!!! *really freaking happy*


You said it! Time to sort through the smut.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Nov 22, 2005)

Sisco said:
			
		

> could we pull over at the next service station I gotta pee like you wouldn't believe



Use your drinks bottle, I dont think the driver will pull over!


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 22, 2005)

*whines* Prefar's hitting me!!! And he started it!


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Nov 22, 2005)

Well hit him back then!

(I'd watch out for that banhammer though... it hurts!)


----------



## Xax (Nov 22, 2005)

Sisco said:
			
		

> could we pull over at the next service station I gotta pee like you wouldn't believe



I told you that you should gave gone before we left!


----------



## Sisco (Nov 23, 2005)

Xax said:
			
		

> I told you that you should gave gone before we left!



but I didn't need to go then now I really really need to goooooooooooooo


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 23, 2005)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> *whines* Prefar's hitting me!!! And he started it!


You were existing too close next to me. I had to do something!


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice so finally FA will return alive!
Time to post some of my very own artwork but some of the scanned stuff won't load.

I hope it works in the final version.


----------



## verix (Nov 24, 2005)

This is a stupid question, I'm sure, but the bugs will be fixed _before_ it's officially put online, right?


----------



## Sisco (Nov 24, 2005)

Is there a chance of getting an updated ETA of the new site?


----------



## Shenzikhan (Nov 24, 2005)

can't wait ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 24, 2005)

Sisco said:
			
		

> Is there a chance of getting an updated ETA of the new site?


Gushi is waiting on one part for the server so he can get the OS loaded up, make his tweaks, then plug it in. We're waiting on him to get the part.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 25, 2005)

He needs to hurry up dangit.   i was ready a month ago with the Halloween promise.


----------



## TehSean (Nov 25, 2005)

verix said:
			
		

> This is a stupid question, I'm sure, but the bugs will be fixed _before_ it's officially put online, right?



No.


----------



## Litre (Nov 25, 2005)

TehSean said:
			
		

> verix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevar!


----------

